# Master Electrical Exam



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't have any experience with Tom Henry but I did use the Mike Holt material and passed on the first try. It is easy to understand and very well organized. Good luck.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I think either material is good. I have a bunch of Mike Holt's material and use the journeymans test prep material as part of the 4th year apprenticeship curriculum for the college that I teach at.

Chris


----------



## jonco314 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Seems like you can't go wrong with either. Mike Holts video packs just cost so much more.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I used Tom Henry's stuff for my Master's and passed the first time out. The key is who ever you use, use it correctly and study. If you do not put the time in studying the material is just a waste of money. I read the code book cover to cover so I could find the answers in a timely manner. It freed up more time for calculations.


----------



## jonco314 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks, I appreciate the advice. I did order from Tom Henry. But like you said, it's about putting in the time.


----------



## Outdoorguy (Sep 5, 2011)

I bought the Mike Holt's NEC Exam Prep book and the Simulated Master exam. I felt some of the stuff in the book was overkill for my test (Texas Master), but it definitely helped A LOT. I started at page one and worked through all of it. Took me about 4 months but I passed the test on the first try. 

Good luck!


----------



## jonco314 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot. I ordered Tom Henry. Should get it today. See how it goes.


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

I used Mike Holt for my first Journeymans. There is also James Stallcup he has stuff on the NFPA website.


----------



## Tator (Aug 19, 2011)

Use The NEC code book , It is the best


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Tom Henry rules. I have used both and Tom Henry's approach to this type of study wins hands down. Tome Henry does not waste alot of time on things you should already know as an electrician. He only teaches how to pass the test you are taking. In fact, I read somewhere that he was able to teach housewives (non electricians) with no electrical experience to pass the test. 
Think about it. Fail all the closed book, but ace the rest of the exam. I think you could get enough points to pass?
I am not certain this is even true, but it sure seems like it could be.


----------



## Gaterhater (Nov 15, 2011)

I live in Orlando where Tom Henry resides and has his own book store. His son actually runs the business now in his fathers footsteps. I've taken his class here locally and it definitely helped. But the time in the book is key. From what I understand it is true though. His sons wife is actually a certified electrician without ever having put a receptacle in or twisting the first wire nut. Crazy! Makes some of us feel stupid


----------



## TerryBarfield (Dec 28, 2011)

For a Masters Exam the best study material for the money is the Tom Henry master DVD set and Mike Holt (Understanding the NEC VOL 1 & 2 Books and as long as you put the time in and do what they say........You can not fail! it is the best education you can get for $700


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

this helped me a lot........~CS~


----------



## Flytyingyaker (Jun 9, 2011)

Just curious what you call the Masters exam is this the exam for your unlimited license. Down here we just call it Unlimited, Intermediate and limited?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Greg said:


> *I used Tom Henry's stuff for my Master's and passed the first time out. * The key is who ever you use, use it correctly and study. If you do not put the time in studying the material is just a waste of money. I read the code book cover to cover so I could find the answers in a timely manner. It freed up more time for calculations.



Passed 7 masters in a year with Tom’s stuff.


----------



## TerryBarfield (Dec 28, 2011)

The unlimited Exam is the same thing as a masters really. What a person should be concerned about is who is providing the Test. An electrical exam is hard no matter what you call it. PSI is one of the hardest to pass but as others have said here " You have to put in the time" buying it is the first step. What I found out with the Tom Henry master DVD set and the Mike Holt understanding the NEC program is a new love for the trade some people will do the minimum like prep classes but getting the license is only the next step having the education behind it is the key. When you here " You have to put in the time" they mean forever it is an ongoing thing because when you are at that level and you deal with other experts they will know what your level is very quick. after my masters exam in 2008 I spent another $1500 on the complete Mike Holt set and now I have updated with 2011 stuff. When you really put in the time you will not regret it....


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Greg said:


> I used Tom Henry's stuff for my Master's and passed the first time out. The key is who ever you use, use it correctly and study. If you do not put the time in studying the material is just a waste of money. I read the code book cover to cover so I could find the answers in a timely manner. It freed up more time for calculations.


I took my masters thru PSI, all I did was read the codebook thru a couple times before the test and highlighted the important parts as I read, next time reading thru highlighted stuff I missed with a different color. Do that a few times and the code book will make a lot more sense, its much simpler and easier to understand once you have a solid understanding of how its laid out and how to know exactly where to look. There's no need for buying extra study materials, just know the codebook thoroughly & how to use it and its easy to pass. On my exam there was something from just about every section so focusing on particular things isn't the best way to go


----------

